# Wieder aufgetaucht! Robert Pattinson vergnügt sich mit Cowgirls



## beachkini (6 Aug. 2012)

​
Seitdem herauskam, dass Kristen Stewart (22) monatelang eine Affäre mit Regisseur Rupert Sanders (41) hatte, sie somit ihren Freund Robert Pattinson (26) betrog und von vielen anderen Hollywoodsstars an den Pranger gestellt wurde, verstecken sich sowohl Kristen als auch Robert vor den Paparazzi. Erstere soll beim „Welcome to the Rileys“-Regisseur Giovanni Agnelli Unterschlupf gefunden haben, der Frauenschwarm derweil bei seiner Kollegin Reese Witherspoon (36). Jetzt wurde Twilight-Star Robert allerdings erstmals außerhalb seiner Bleibe gesehen, in einer Bar mit süßen Cowgirls.

Am Freitag, so berichtet radaronline.com, sei der Schauspieler in den Country Musik Club „The Deer Lodge“ in Ojai, Kalifornien gegangen und habe sich dort köstlich amüsiert, was nicht zuletzt an den im Cowgirl-Kostüm verkleideten Kellnerinnen lag. Die Location ist ungefähr 90 Autominuten von seinem alten Zuhause entfernt, das er mit Kristen bewohnte, dort mittlerweile aber auszog. Ein Mitarbeiter erzählte gegenüber der Onlineseite: „Mir wurde von vielen Leuten gesagt, dass Robert hier war und mit seinen Freunden die Musik genoss. Er wirkte gut gelaunt.“

Nicht so gut geht es dagegen seiner Ex Kristen, die sich täglich die Augen ausheulen soll und nicht mal mehr die Kraft hat, sich zu duschen, geschweige denn die Klamotten zu wechseln.
(promiflash.de)


----------



## Q (6 Aug. 2012)

> nicht mal mehr die Kraft hat, sich zu duschen, geschweige denn die Klamotten zu wechseln.


  also doch ein Leben unter der Brücke...


----------

